

Pain Really Does Make Us Gain - acsillag
http://www.newyorker.com/science/maria-konnikova/pain-really-make-us-gain

======
saurik
The "experiment" with the ritual initiation had participants self-select into
different groups, so you can't use any of that data to show that the pain
caused anything unless you can account for all other reasonable explanations,
and it frankly seems pretty obvious that there would be some kind of
correlation between these two particular choices.

------
mod
This just made me think of boot camp (which I have not been to).

Lots of pain, followed by intense loyalty and often life-long friendships.

~~~
Retra
I think you are probably severely overstating all three parts of that
experience.

